# The crap we go through for our cars



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

Yesterday I was out in the garage moving my welding cart away from my car where I had been doing some welding on the inside the night before. While I was moving the welding cart the 1 of the argon bottles fell over and landed on my big toe and I was wearing flip flops. Now I wasnt going to be working just moving the cart away from the car otherwise I probably wouldnt have been in flip flops. Thought it broke my big toe and possibly still might have but it busted my toe open under the toe nail and gushed blood for a few hours. Got it all bandaged up. Feels alot better this morning though, I think the swelling has gone down some so Im gonna remove the bandage and see if its quit bleeding finally. But the toe nail is definatly going to be coming off.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I NEVER wear flip flops....I usually just go bare foot.....


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

OUCH!

Not long ago, I was moving some items when I saw a drill falling from a shelf and heading for one of my cars. I reached my hand out to block the drill, which had a bit in it that went right through my hand.

I'm sure your toe hurt more though  A toe getting busted under weight is 2nd only to a kick in the nuts.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

What about a sharp stick in the eye?????


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

Eric Animal said:


> I NEVER wear flip flops....I usually just go bare foot.....


Same here.


I was cutting up an old junker with the hot wrench and a ball of molten metal fell on the top of my foot. I just kicked it off. It burnt the piss out of me, but if I had shoes on, I might have not got it off. I had sandals on and my buddy was making fun of me and telling my I was stupid. (well that's a given mister obvious ) Now if I had on heavy leather work boots like I should have, nothing would have happened.

I always say if your not bleeding your not working hard enough.


When it fell.....
*Did you get into Orbit*. tada-bah!


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Pic's or it did'nt happen. 



Nemind. :lol:

Hope you did'nt break it, sounds extremely painful. Hop much?

Makes my toes hurt thinking about it.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

at least the tank did not fall against your freshly painted car....(glass half full)


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

My welder doesn't even have a tank, so you are better off than me.. I could never have that accident. Why wasn't it chained on? 
Sorry about your toe, that hurts bad.
Pics would be cool!


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

bottles chained down, drills stored with no bits, electric cords off the floor, no open toe shoes, use gloves, safety shield \ glasses, respirator, no welding near any glass, etc.


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

pontiac said:


> bottles chained down, drills stored with no bits, electric cords off the floor, no open toe shoes, use gloves, safety shield \ glasses, respirator, no welding near any glass, etc.


That takes all the fun out of it. I mean heck you don't want to disappoint the wife. If she ever finds out you can do things with out a trip to the hospital, the honey do list will kill you.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

likethat said:


> That takes all the fun out of it. I mean heck you don't want to disappoint the wife. If she ever finds out you can do things with out a trip to the hospital, the honey do list will kill you.


Nah just tell her you are crippled so you gotta work safely. No need to be Tim Taylor where the entire ER knows you by first name and they have a cart set up just for you. I still have painting and a huge list of house stuff to do, she just knows I have car stuff to do too.

My bottle tipped over and broke the gauges, I would rather it hit my foot. It had been strapped to the cart, but it slipped while I was moving stuff. Its nice and tight now. Always had to wear steel toes, gloves, and eye/ear protection in the USAF while working with cargo, so I tend to do things the same way now.


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

Well I have 2 bottles the one strapped to the cart is empty. So I had the regulator hooked to the full bottle. And just didnt bother swapping the bottles out on the cart.

Here is the picture for the proof. And I finally went to the ER and the toe is broken in 3 places. Technically broken in 1 spot, fractured on the tip and chipped the bone in another spot.








I wasn't even going to do any welding. My neighbor brought some headers over to weld up and I was moving the welder away from my car where I had been welding the day before and thats when I tipped the argon bottle over. And I wear flip flops all the time nearly unless Im at work where Im required to wear boots.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

Holy Sh!t


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

....that is one nasty lookin' back foot!


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Ouch!! My condolences man, Oh, I _hate_ getting hurt.


----------



## DukeB-120th (Oct 19, 2009)

I partially tore my thumbnail off yesterday trying to pull apart the connectors of a stereo wiring harness in my truck. It's throbbing and I can still feel every single heartbeat. Of course, I don't have a break, so I can only partially relate. Heal up, bro!


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Yeah, we always ask for pics, but that is nasty.. Sorry for your toe, bet it hurts like hell. That's not going to feel better soon. I do the flip flop thing also, cant' blame you on that one. Pedicure??


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I already posted one joke about his "back foot"...that's it for me...bad Karma....I can't afford any more bodily harm, my carcass is already toast! E


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> I already posted one joke about his "back foot"...that's it for me...bad Karma....I can't afford any more bodily harm, my carcass is already toast! E


Back foot, oh I get it, I thought you were doing the "Black foot" reference off of Mr. Deeds..
Sorry Orbit, I feel like a heal.. :rofl: Hope it gets better soon.. That looks terrible.:seeya:


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

My wife sprained her wrist a while back.....In casual conversation with a friend, I mentioned that "the wife hurt one of her front legs"...she heard me.....that won't happen again!!!!:rofl:


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

Deer have front legs:seeya


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Dear!.....:lol:


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

Its healing nicely. Most the bruising is gone. Swelling is nearly gone, havent lost the nail. WHich the DR. said I probably wouldnt. I actually wore a shoe yesterday and was able to do some yard work.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Glad to hear you are feeling better. I hate being hurt.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:agree Feel better......:cheers


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

ouch!!!!!

On my 69 I had just finished welding in a patch on the filler panel between the trunk opening and the rear window, in the corner close to one of the trunk hinges. The hinge was in the way so my bright idea was to take a heavy pry bar and wedge it across the corner of the trunk opening so that it would hold the hinge down and out of the way. Worked great. After I finished welding I needed to work one of the seams just a little bit with a body hammer. Taptaptap... taptap... tap.. WHAM!!!! The lights went out, I saw stars, and the left side of my head hurt like all get out. I put my hand up to the side of my face and it came back bloody --- not good. It took me half a minute or so to figure out what had happened. The work with the hammer had bounced one end of the pry bar loose, whereupon the full force of the trunk hinge spring was free to hurl it up 'side my head. It missed my eye by less than an inch. Ow.

Bear


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

.....Lucky Bear!


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

I think thats worse than a broke toe. I cant stand getting hit in the head. Espcially the face. A lick anywhere else I can take pretty well.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I almost caught a trunk hinge myself, had a wood rod holding it, I got lucky. My buddy caught a hood hinge from an old Monte Carlo in the Chin... Yep, he ended up in the ER with a cracked jaw, really painfull and dumb. I hate hinges.. I use a 1X6 now, holds them down good for the trunk and "shouldn't" slip..


----------



## DukeB-120th (Oct 19, 2009)

Bear that reminds me of the time I got blindsided running a drag route in high school football practice... I never even saw the linebacker running up, just a flash of white light and then everything went black. It felt like I was falling through the air forever and it took me a while to get up.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

BearGFR said:


> ouch!!!!!
> 
> On my 69 I had just finished welding in a patch on the filler panel between the trunk opening and the rear window, in the corner close to one of the trunk hinges. The hinge was in the way so my bright idea was to take a heavy pry bar and wedge it across the corner of the trunk opening so that it would hold the hinge down and out of the way. Worked great. After I finished welding I needed to work one of the seams just a little bit with a body hammer. Taptaptap... taptap... tap.. WHAM!!!! The lights went out, I saw stars, and the left side of my head hurt like all get out. I put my hand up to the side of my face and it came back bloody --- not good. It took me half a minute or so to figure out what had happened. The work with the hammer had bounced one end of the pry bar loose, whereupon the full force of the trunk hinge spring was free to hurl it up 'side my head. It missed my eye by less than an inch. Ow.
> 
> Bear


At least you know you can still take a punch! :shutme:willy:


----------



## 69Goatee (Aug 14, 2009)

In 1996, when I first got my 69 Goat running after it sat for 15 years, I kept hearing a ticking sound coming from the passenger side of the engine. I looked and saw #4 spark plug moving back and forth a little bit. So I thought hey, a loose spark plug, and then I grabbed the plug wire to see how loose it was. Well the car was still running, and I had button fly jeans on, leaning over the fender. ZZZZZAP right through the buttons! I had to sit down for a while, that is a feeling I will never forget! To this day I am VERY careful around ignition systems.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

69Goatee said:


> In 1996, when I first got my 69 Goat running after it sat for 15 years, I kept hearing a ticking sound coming from the passenger side of the engine. I looked and saw #4 spark plug moving back and forth a little bit. So I thought hey, a loose spark plug, and then I grabbed the plug wire to see how loose it was. Well the car was still running, and I had button fly jeans on, leaning over the fender. ZZZZZAP right through the buttons! I had to sit down for a while, that is a feeling I will never forget! To this day I am VERY careful around ignition systems.


Never pee on a running lawn mower spark plug.......just a heads up.:willy::willy::willy:


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

My lawnmower has a red circle with a line through it, there is a sillouette of a guy peeing on the spark plug.......ALWAYS read the warning signs!:lol:


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

69Goatee, I have nothing for that except sympathy, that's terrible. I had a 90 5.0 mustang that had issues, so I grabbed on the fusable links wiggling them right next to the coil. When I pulled my hand out I pulled the coil wire off the coil and the car ran for a second using my wrist as a conductor, that sucked..
Bear, I used a couple of round 1/2" pipes to hold my trunk hinges down, and they rolled out, that's what taught me to use wood with grippage so it don't slip. Hinges will kill you if not carefull..


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

On my Camaro I have a 6AL and a blaster2 coil. The car wouldn't turn off. So I got a bright idea, I pulled off the coil wire at the coil and Thor reached in and touched my soul. I felt it in my teeth.


----------



## DukeB-120th (Oct 19, 2009)

likethat said:


> On my Camaro I have a 6AL and a blaster2 coil. The car wouldn't turn off. So I got a bright idea, I pulled off the coil wire at the coil and Thor reached in and touched my soul. I felt it in my teeth.


   OUCH. That makes my fillings hurt just thinking about it.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

likethat said:


> On my Camaro I have a 6AL and a blaster2 coil. The car wouldn't turn off. So I got a bright idea, I pulled off the coil wire at the coil and Thor reached in and touched my soul. I felt it in my teeth.


OOH, that hurts, you win..
My buddy left the ignition module in the dizzy, and an MSD box. Something happened with the car, so he went to pull the wire off a plug and got the full charge from the coil and MSD.. He said he will never wire it with a module in the dizzy again.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

BearGFR said:


> the full force of the trunk hinge spring was free to hurl it up 'side my head. It missed my eye by less than an inch. Ow.


Best one yet.


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^By far!


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I impalled myself a while ago, but fits the thread well. When you have a frayed kickdown cable, and pull stuck hoses off too fast, this can be the result. I was stuck under the hood by myself and had to find something to cut myself free, and no one was around.. That's my thumb, not... lol..


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

likethat said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^By far!


So does than mean I win the [email protected] trophy? 

Got some photos...








































Bear


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Nice one Bear....they could have used you back in the Middle Ages....the catapult was "state of the art " back then!!!! Eric P.S. nice metal work!


----------



## Missouri Judge (Jul 4, 2011)

*Gratifying*

I just read through the entire thread and I gotta say, I'm glad it's not just me that makes these, ummm dumb, mistakes and leave the garage calling myself a dumb ass and bleeding to death. The fact that others have stuff happen to them allows me to tell the wife, "see honey, see!!" Thanks guys!


----------



## DukeB-120th (Oct 19, 2009)

Oh SWEET BABY JESUS that impaled thumb is cringe inducing. Anyone else ever cut their finger clear to the bone with a pair of snips?


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

DukeB-120th said:


> Oh SWEET BABY JESUS that impaled thumb is cringe inducing. Anyone else ever cut their finger clear to the bone with a pair of snips?


Yeah, it was bad.. I trimmed it down some more, iced up my thumb and pulled it out at the house. Considered cutting it open and taking it out. Didn't bleed a drop, I must have thick calluses..


----------



## DukeB-120th (Oct 19, 2009)

jetstang said:


> Yeah, it was bad.. I trimmed it down some more, iced up my thumb and pulled it out at the house. Considered cutting it open and taking it out. Didn't bleed a drop, I must have thick calluses..


I would wager that you might have bled if you had cut it open!


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Owww!!! Be sure you get that wound clean and maybe disinfect it too - since it didn't bleed there's a good chance whatever was on the wire could cause an infection.

Bear


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

BearGFR said:


> Owww!!! Be sure you get that wound clean and maybe disinfect it too - since it didn't bleed there's a good chance whatever was on the wire could cause an infection.
> 
> Bear


That was last year, just adding to the thread.. I did have a black line under my skin for a couple months. I figure the amount of Alcohol I put on it external and internal would kill any infection! :cheers
Your lucky to have a cheek bone intact, and thank god it didn't hit your eye. Mine let loose with a 1/2" pipe doing the same job, but it just grazed me..


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

Well the toe is healed up. All the bruising has been gone for about a week and a half now. All I have now is a black toe nail. Still cant bend my toe all the way. Kinda afraid to! Still hurts if I bend it to far. But I can walk just fine so thats what matters I guess. First broke bone Ive ever had. 

You guys have had some pretty nice garage wounds it looks like. A while back I was using my grinder grinding some welds, and most of us know how that goes. Sometimes those grinders like to jump around on rough welds or metal. Well I was cutting a piece of metal with a cutting disc and it kicked back on me and I lost control of the grinder and it caught my pants leg. Thank God I had on blue jeans instead of shorts! It wrapped up in my jeans and broke the cutting disc and bogged the grinder down enough to where I could get a hold of it and turn it off. Luckily I only got a few minor scratches on my leg and didn't require stitches. But I thought I had lost my leg there for a minute. Had you seen my jeans you'd thought I was about to get a couple hundred stitches. Now when there is grinder work to be done if there is a friend around I usually let him do it. Me and the grinder do not work well together. It has eat up my leg and cut the tips of my fingers many times. I dont know why I insist on taking that guard off it !


----------



## markdavid (Nov 29, 2009)

Good way to get some time off or use up your sick days at work . hope it gets better .


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

well heres my entry for the week....you should see the other guy (header flange)



















:shutme


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Youch!! Where was your helmet? 

Good God man, that had to hurt. Kinda takes the "Fun" out of working on cars. Sometimes I wonder why, then I go for a "drive".


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

OUCH!

I remember when I used to keep my head shaved. Beating your head on the underside of the car or on the lift hurts 10x worse with no hair.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

well first off the zip strips i had holding it up let loose and the flange smacked me in the cheek, then as i was tightening it a bolt rounded over and the socket handle smacked me dead in the forehead....laid on the creeper for a few while i watched the lightshow.....see if i can get this oil changed with out killing myself....LOL


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

That looks bad, but at least a guy's head is really thick lol.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

or so the wifes tell us...LOL been a long time since i was hit that hard.... Dried blood indicates the finishing of the job at hand prior to seeking medical attention....ohh yeah and snapping a pic for you guys amusement.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

And we are amused, I lol'd.. Been 10 years since I've seen stars, didn't think it was real, told the ex the wrong thing in the dark and the stars came out.
Cars are all about blood, sweat and tears.. That's how you make the car yours. Anyone can buy a car, but to build it, that's it. Mad props to you and your broken head, Orbits toe, and my finger!


----------

